# Jazz in San Gabriel Valley



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

On a whim, I'd like to listen to some jazz this evening. Anyone know where the good jazz clubs out this way....Tim


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I honestly don't know about Jazz in the San Gabriel Valley. But there's a good place in Van Nuys -- Charlie O's on Victory Blvd, somewhere around Woodman.


----------



## t-moore (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the tip, we went to blues club in Arcadia that was nice


----------

